# R34 GTR side skirts



## regal (Oct 3, 2005)

_anyone have or know of anyone who might have a complete set of R34 GTR side skirts ?
Thanks in advance. _


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Was looking for 2 years... only used on yahoo japan. But then i found a set brand new in japan. Good luck, hard to find

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------

